# Display console to turn off



## Ependi Silalahi (Mar 17, 2017)

How do I turn off display console? 
I don't want to see messages on my consoles who logged in or who failed to login or who rebooted the sytem? 
I tried to search but can't find the answer.
Thanks.


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Mar 18, 2017)

```
kern.consmute=1
```
 in /etc/sysctl.conf will mute the console.


----------



## Ependi Silalahi (Mar 18, 2017)

Eric A. Borisch said:


> kern.consmute=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf will mute the console.


That did it. Great. thank you


----------

